
Hire by Google - Brajeshwar
https://hire.google.com/
======
merricksb
Active discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14796381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14796381)

------
pasharayan
It's easy to forget, but LinkedIn doesn't have rich resume data of candidates.
With Hire, Google now gets rich resume & employee data - data, when coupled
with search history, that can now be used to build better user profiles than
before.

Given this, "Hire" is (or could become) a trojan horse into replacing the
network effect that LinkedIn has created.

